# 2020 Recruiting classes



## Soccer43

It is interesting to see the actual 2020 commits now that they are becoming official and not just verbal offers.  Just to beat areas horse, Stanford’s incoming freshman class are all from ECNL, except for one from Hawaii that doesn’t have ECNL and one from Australia.  I guess he doesn’t want the best of the best players for his team.


----------



## newwavedave

Soccer43 said:


> It is interesting to see the actual 2020 commits now that they are becoming official and not just verbal offers.  Just to beat areas horse, Stanford’s incoming freshman class are all from ECNL, except for one from Hawaii that doesn’t have ECNL and one from Australia.  I guess he doesn’t want the best of the best players for his team.


You will see bigger DA numbers for 2021 class and by 2022 it will be more DA than ECNL.


----------



## El Clasico

Soccer43 said:


> It is interesting to see the actual 2020 commits now that they are becoming official and not just verbal offers.  Just to beat areas horse, Stanford’s incoming freshman class are all from ECNL, except for one from Hawaii that doesn’t have ECNL and one from Australia.  I guess he doesn’t want the best of the best players for his team.


If you look at the commits in years past, in addition to the best soccer players, Stanford also likes multisport players....in that in their bio, they were not exclusively playing soccer but other sports as well.


----------



## newwavedave

El Clasico said:


> If you look at the commits in years past, in addition to the best soccer players, Stanford also likes multisport players....in that in their bio, they were not exclusively playing soccer but other sports as well.


I noticed that as well.  Someone who is good with excel should look at the current roster of NC, WSU, UCLA and Stanford and see what % played HS soccer and or other sports in High School.  It will be very high.  Next year will be less and then by 2022 more DA and a lot less HS sports. Maybe this new philosophy will keep the WNT on top   The MNT suck so I hope this DA things works for the girls and keeps them as the champ.  It's a total loserville IMHO.


----------



## Soccer43

newwavedave said:


> You will see bigger DA numbers for 2021 class and by 2022 it will be more DA than ECNL.


We'll see.  I am not so sure that the shiny bobble of DA will maintain it's shine over the years.  It seems that many college coaches are not fans of the DA and are looking for the best players to win conferences.  They don't care if they are from DA or ECNL.


----------



## newwavedave

Soccer43 said:


> We'll see.  I am not so sure that the shiny bobble of DA will maintain it's shine over the years.  It seems that many college coaches are not fans of the DA and are looking for the best players to win conferences.  They don't care if they are from DA or ECNL.


Well, it was shiny three years ago until I test drove that league for one year.  Biggest loser league ever invented.  I can't stand pay per play if you haven't noticed.


----------



## Sandypk

I also noticed a few verbal commits changing their schools.  One from UCLA to Wash State.  That one surprised me.


----------



## Soccer43

It’s not just the pay to play issue.  It is the mission and operational application of the mission that isn’t on track from my perspective.  If you want to have a truly developmental system that trains the most elete as a pipeline to the WNT I think there are other options.  

Build on what ECNL created not compete with it - create 1-2 truly elete teams in each region - have inter- regional showcases and tournaments and local scrimmages with top teams from other leagues. It is 100% funded and rosters not more than 20 with a developmental pool that is training in the same way where players get to guest play with the primary team if they show promise. So you have 80 players from each region participating. Objective tryouts with a pool of coaches that vote to select the rosters. 360 evals by the players and parents to weed out abusive and bad coaches and clean out the politics. Coaches are selected based on ability to perform with successful teams and have the skills to create a positive learning environment. Let all the girls play high school or other sports without special permission or grief.

 ECNL would be a feeder program to this small program. The top 25 college coaches would go to these elite showcases knowing these were the top players with proven track records.  The college coaches would not have to split their time and watch so many meaningless games and would get excellent players from the ECNL.   This would create a group of maybe 250 top players across the country that trained together year round without a dilution of teams and everyone is playing the best players consistently.


----------



## Soccer43

Sandypk said:


> I also noticed a few verbal commits changing their schools.  One from UCLA to Wash State.  That one surprised me.


And another from UCLA to Stanford


----------



## Kicker4Life

newwavedave said:


> Well, it was shiny three years ago until I test drove that league for one year.  Biggest loser league ever invented.  I can't stand pay per play if you haven't noticed.


I keep hearing you use “pay per play”, what exactly is that term referring to?  Did your DD’s previous club charge you extra per game when she was a DP for them last season?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Soccer43 said:


> And another from UCLA to Stanford


Where are you finding this info?


----------



## dk_b

Kicker4Life said:


> Where are you finding this info?


that was a while ago - well before NLI signing


----------



## Sandypk

Soccer43 said:


> And another from UCLA to Stanford


That was the goalkeeper, but UCLA to Stanford makes sense.

Kicker-Topdrawer Soccer posts the commitments.


----------



## Soccer43

dk_b said:


> that was a while ago - well before NLI signing


Yes, it was awhile ago but that verbal commit to UCLA was public for awhile before it changed.  It definitely made sense.  I was just commenting on the post that there was a verbal commit to UCLA that changed.


----------



## dk_b

Soccer43 said:


> Yes, it was awhile ago but that verbal commit to UCLA was public for awhile before it changed.  It definitely made sense.  I was just commenting on the post that there was a verbal commit to UCLA that changed.


I was not responding to your post but the other asking where you could find that information.  I agree with your comment and your assessment.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Speaking of Topdrawer... who, or what, determines the number of stars associated with a given DD's "rating"?


----------



## dk_b

The Outlaw said:


> Speaking of Topdrawer... who, or what, determines the number of stars associated with a given DD's "rating"?


I think it comes entirely from TDS.  Not sure if clubs lobby for their players and sometimes players that get a certain level, stay at that level even if they are dropped off in skill or even stopped playing altogether.  But TDS sets its "rankings" based on publicly available information and, still, will miss some exceptional players or have some players way overrated.  It's an interesting guide but I can't imagine that any college recruiter or national scout uses it for any substantive purpose (I do think the kids, and definitely the parents, look at it more closely)


----------



## Giesbock

Can I go back to the comments about multiple sport athletes?

I’ve heard the same thing about college coaches look for multiple sport athletes but wonder why they’re looking for that.  Does it have to do with disbursement of scholarships or does it have some other “administrative” basis?

Or do they think that if a recruit can juggle two or three sports, they must be super gifted, well rounded athletes?

I’ve heard that Volleyball does nothing good for soccer players in terms of Its effect on certain muscle groups.  Long distance running will wreak havoc on quick acceleration and change of direction.  Hurdles pose some danger to hips if trailing foot catches, etc...

Other side of that coin, I’ve heard a well respected coach (not based in the US) say that if soccer players are away from the game focusing on another sport, then they’re loosing their acumen, not learning timing of play, not learning the unique sense of vision, feeling and avoiding pressure etc...

sorry for the long question but any comments would be very helpful.  Thanks


----------



## Giesbock

Or should I post my question under a different thread?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

If colleges are looking for multisport athletes, they'd better eliminate the DA immediately.


----------



## Lambchop

The Outlaw said:


> If colleges are looking for multisport athletes, they'd better eliminate the DA immediately.


So many talented, smart athletes out there that colleges really don't need to recruit a lot of multi sport athletes. By the way, dd DA has about 1/4 of the team playing a different sport in high school in addition to their DA soccer (mostly track and golf). It is a choice.


----------



## full90

The multi sport athlete thing is such a cliche. As young kids, of course. For a football player, sure. But to become a college soccer player id laugh at the idea that the top kids are sitting out 3-4 months to go play another sport. And that college coaches are actually actively looking for that. That’s crazy. I have never ever ever ever ever heard a college coach say on the sideline of a club game “yeah that kid is not quite as good as the other one, but they play field hockey so SIGN HER NOW!”

they want the best player they can get. Period.
You think playing water polo helps your kid be a better soccer player? Go for it. Maybe it is perfect for your kid. But the idea that it is preferred or encouraged by college coaches is untrue


----------



## Soccerhelper




----------



## Soccerhelper




----------



## Soccerhelper




----------



## dk_b

I don't disagree with the general sentiments about the value of playing multiple sports.  However, I think it is disingenuous for the coaches and even the commentators to make broad statements about multisport athletes unless they add, "so long as the other sports don't interfere with MY sport."  Because how many amazing potential recruits does Calhoun see who are not playing the AAU circuit or do not prioritize hoops because they are also working on their breaking pitch or their high jump technique or a proper swim move for an end rusher?

An elite player who takes 3 or 4 months off to play a different sport is one thing SO LONG AS they are doing "enough" in the primary sport but if you are Drew Brees, you are not just "any athlete" - you are a hall of fame athlete who has excelled in the most demanding position in sport. Is your experience representative of any athlete beyond an exceptionally small #? So, yeah, I am a supporter of kids playing multiple sports as long as possible but I am not naïve to think that other than for the true athletic "freak", there are some sacrifices at the high end that may not be balanced out by the benefit of being a multisport athlete.


----------



## Soccerhelper

DK, If my dd could make millions playing soccer, hell ya I would encourage her to play soccer all year around.  No money at all for 99% of the girls.  It's all college. If you want to be #1 on college team and all that, then I guess go all year around.  Mike Trout played Football and Baseball.  I'm also talking about playing multi-sport team sports.  You can;t play two team sports at the same time.  You can however take 20 minutes and go run 100 meter or 800 for track and then leave the meet.  Track is all day event and that sucks for some folks


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Lambchop said:


> So many talented, smart athletes out there that colleges really don't need to recruit a lot of multi sport athletes. By the way, dd DA has about 1/4 of the team playing a different sport in high school in addition to their DA soccer (mostly track and golf). It is a choice.


So how do you play another sport if you're training 4 days a week (for DA) as it is?  I'm starting to see more and more injuries at my DD's level and guess what... 90% of them are happening to DA players.  Do the DA clubs honestly take enough time off to play another sport?  I don't think we have enough female history to know if these girls are over training, etc.


----------



## dk_b

Soccerhelper said:


> DK, If my dd could make millions playing soccer, hell ya I would encourage her to play soccer all year around.  No money at all for 99% of the girls.  It's all college. If you want to be #1 on college team and all that, then I guess go all year around.  Mike Trout played Football and Baseball.  I'm also talking about playing multi-sport team sports.  You can;t play two team sports at the same time.  You can however take 20 minutes and go run 100 meter or 800 for track and then leave the meet.  Track is all day event and that sucks for some folks


As I wrote, I don't disagree as a general sentiment and my comment is an attempt at calling a bit of BS from coaches'/hall-of-fame athletes' perspectives.  Mike Trout is a good example - of an uber elite athlete.  There are not that many athletes like Mike Trout but the problem is that those are the athletes we know - the Mike Trouts (football!) or Kobe Bryants (soccer!) or Abby Wambachs (basketball!), etc.  Hey, Rickey Henderson was a football superstar at Oakland Tech HS years before Beat Mode was there and Willie Mays wanted to stay with football but his mom did not want him to play - see what multi-sport athletes can achieve!

My point is that these coaches who say they want multisport athletes are bulls*itters if they don't cop to the underlying value of THEIR sport and the hall-of-famers who talk about it are myopic if they don't recognize just how rare they are and they should not be holding themselves out as apples-to-apples comparisons.

As a parent . . . I do want my kids to play as many sports as possible. But I'm comfortable saying that even as an elite player my older daughter's opportunities would not be the same had she not been focusing on one sport and, other than playing middle school hoops to pass the down time, my twins are just not that interested in pursuing other sports beyond just fooling around with their friends. My role as a parent is to guide and encourage and I'd support them if they wanted to play more than one sport. I'm guessing you'd take a similar approach - let their interest be the guide. But having them play multiple sports b/c some comments by a coach that I think are BS or because a USWNT player played something other than soccer does not really help my kids b/c they are not Kobe or Abby. Supporting them b/c that is what they want - even if they are in the position to understand the costs in addition to the obvious benefits - is really easy to do and DOES help them in other ways.


----------



## Soccerhelper

dk_b said:


> As I wrote, I don't disagree as a general sentiment and my comment is an attempt at calling a bit of BS from coaches'/hall-of-fame athletes' perspectives.  Mike Trout is a good example - of an uber elite athlete.  There are not that many athletes like Mike Trout but the problem is that those are the athletes we know - the Mike Trouts (football!) or Kobe Bryants (soccer!) or Abby Wambachs (basketball!), etc.  Hey, Rickey Henderson was a football superstar at Oakland Tech HS years before Beat Mode was there and Willie Mays wanted to stay with football but his mom did not want him to play - see what multi-sport athletes can achieve!
> 
> My point is that these coaches who say they want multisport athletes are bulls*itters if they don't cop to the underlying value of THEIR sport and the hall-of-famers who talk about it are myopic if they don't recognize just how rare they are and they should not be holding themselves out as apples-to-apples comparisons.
> 
> As a parent . . . I do want my kids to play as many sports as possible. But I'm comfortable saying that even as an elite player my older daughter's opportunities would not be the same had she not been focusing on one sport and, other than playing middle school hoops to pass the down time, my twins are just not that interested in pursuing other sports beyond just fooling around with their friends. My role as a parent is to guide and encourage and I'd support them if they wanted to play more than one sport. I'm guessing you'd take a similar approach - let their interest be the guide. But having them play multiple sports b/c some comments by a coach that I think are BS or because a USWNT player played something other than soccer does not really help my kids b/c they are not Kobe or Abby. Supporting them b/c that is what they want - even if they are in the position to understand the costs in addition to the obvious benefits - is really easy to do and DOES help them in other ways.


It's cool. I disagree but no big deal


----------



## LASTMAN14

Giesbock said:


> Can I go back to the comments about multiple sport athletes?
> 
> I’ve heard the same thing about college coaches look for multiple sport athletes but wonder why they’re looking for that.  Does it have to do with disbursement of scholarships or does it have some other “administrative” basis?
> 
> Or do they think that if a recruit can juggle two or three sports, they must be super gifted, well rounded athletes?
> 
> I’ve heard that Volleyball does nothing good for soccer players in terms of Its effect on certain muscle groups.  Long distance running will wreak havoc on quick acceleration and change of direction.  Hurdles pose some danger to hips if trailing foot catches, etc...
> 
> Other side of that coin, I’ve heard a well respected coach (not based in the US) say that if soccer players are away from the game focusing on another sport, then they’re loosing their acumen, not learning timing of play, not learning the unique sense of vision, feeling and avoiding pressure etc...
> 
> sorry for the long question but any comments would be very helpful.  Thanks


Overall I can not confirm based on any collection of data if volleyball has or has not any advantages that cross over to soccer, but when I played from the ages of 12-26 it certainly impacted what I could do on the field when playing soccer. My vertical was a huge advantage when challenging for head balls, going forward on corners, or dead ball plays around the net.


----------



## dk_b

Soccerhelper said:


> It's cool. I disagree but no big deal


tomato tomahto. Since I think we are saying similar things at the foundation and only differ on the margin. But I chalk it up to yet another discussion that would be better over a beverage and not online.


----------



## Soccerhelper

Let's not forget about Lebron playing football and MJ playing some baseball.....lol.  When I'm up north for ECNL, let's grab a beer if want.  I'm harmless. I'm sure The King shot some hoop when he played TE.  The top athletes are usually really good at other sports.  My frustration is the professionalization of girls soccer in 6th grade.


----------



## dk_b

Soccerhelper said:


> My frustration is the professionalization of girls soccer in 6th grade.


100% agree with this.  And parents who are going through this for the first time (whether the first child or the first who looks to be an elite player) are often too dependent on club coaches or other parents who make it seem like anything but a full time commitment is a "waste" for kids as young as 3d grade.  (I have a similar reaction when I see young soccer teams with a  GK who has the full kit - socks, shorts, jersey - that differs from her/his teammates' kit.  As the parent of a GK who greatly benefitted from her time as a field player, I want to shake the parents and channel my inner Moonstruck-Version-Cher, "Snap out of it!".  Get them on the field!)


----------



## Soccerhelper

dk_b said:


> 100% agree with this.  And parents who are going through this for the first time (whether the first child or the first who looks to be an elite player) are often too dependent on club coaches or other parents who make it seem like anything but a full time commitment is a "waste" for kids as young as 3d grade.  (I have a similar reaction when I see young soccer teams with a  GK who has the full kit - socks, shorts, jersey - that differs from her/his teammates' kit.  As the parent of a GK who greatly benefitted from her time as a field player, I want to shake the parents and channel my inner Moonstruck-Version-Cher, "Snap out of it!".  Get them on the field!)


Excellent take DK


----------



## RHMF23

The Outlaw said:


> So how do you play another sport if you're training 4 days a week (for DA) as it is?  I'm starting to see more and more injuries at my DD's level and guess what... 90% of them are happening to DA players.  Do the DA clubs honestly take enough time off to play another sport?  I don't think we have enough female history to know if these girls are over training, etc.


As a former DA/ECNL,  now P5 D1 parent and with a DD who suffered ACL/M tear her Soph year I think they should be weight training/preventive weight training more.  My DD was weight training 10 wks out of surgery as soon as her brace was unlocked (we were ultra conservative) above and beyond PT.  We were busier during 7 months of rehab weekly than during season and she continues to this day.  Find a good football WR trainer, LOL.  She literally ran with the boys, cuts, turns, agility.  We improvised and she loved it, couldn't wait to get there when she could.  We are proud of her All Fresh selection as well.

Another sport? No...  Dedication and finding ways to mix it up in the one your in.. Yes!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

dk_b said:


> 100% agree with this.  And parents who are going through this for the first time (whether the first child or the first who looks to be an elite player) are often too dependent on club coaches or other parents who make it seem like anything but a full time commitment is a "waste" for kids as young as 3d grade.  (I have a similar reaction when I see young soccer teams with a  GK who has the full kit - socks, shorts, jersey - that differs from her/his teammates' kit.  As the parent of a GK who greatly benefitted from her time as a field player, I want to shake the parents and channel my inner Moonstruck-Version-Cher, "Snap out of it!".  Get them on the field!)


This right here.  And because there's usually no line of volunteers to don the gloves, it's easy for a coach to find the one kid that's pretty good and stick him/her in there.  As a former net minder myself, getting less and less time on the field of play was detrimental.  Being able to read the game, by seeing the entire field, is great... but losing the feel is a trade off and you need to be in the coach's ear if that happens.  Even if your kid doesn't get much game time out of net, a portion of practice needs to be in the field.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

RHMF23 said:


> As a former DA/ECNL,  now P5 D1 parent and with a DD who suffered ACL/M tear her Soph year I think they should be weight training/preventive weight training more.  My DD was weight training 10 wks out of surgery as soon as her brace was unlocked (we were ultra conservative) above and beyond PT.  We were busier during 7 months of rehab weekly than during season and she continues to this day.  Find a good football WR trainer, LOL.  She literally ran with the boys, cuts, turns, agility.  We improvised and she loved it, couldn't wait to get there when she could.  We are proud of her All Fresh selection as well.
> 
> Another sport? No...  Dedication and finding ways to mix it up in the one your in.. Yes!


Agree... I'm learning the weight training and certain exercises are huge but again... with a 4-day practice schedule and probably an average of 1 match per weekend, when do they recover?  Maybe DA rules means everyone gets some rest but when I look at DA rosters, it tells you who is playing, how many minutes and how often.  I'm not seeing many breaks.  Not for girls that are 13 and 14 years old.


----------



## dk_b

The Outlaw said:


> Agree... I'm learning the weight training and certain exercises are huge but again... with a 4-day practice schedule and probably an average of 1 match per weekend, when do they recover?  Maybe DA rules means everyone gets some rest but when I look at DA rosters, it tells you who is playing, how many minutes and how often.  I'm not seeing many breaks.  Not for girls that are 13 and 14 years old.


One of the best "talks" I attended was at my 2020 kid's club by a pediatric orthopedist (who, incidentally, is the ortho my kids see) on ACLs and soccer players (girls, in particular).  One thing that he mentioned that has stuck with me (I have posted this elsewhere on this board):  soccer players have overly developed quads and strong but not as developed hammies.  Those large muscles have to be "balanced" so they provide proper stability for the knee.  Soccer players should not do leg lifts and then neglect their hamstrings.  So . . . if nothing else, build up the hamstrings and the risk of ACL tear drops significantly (nothing is 100% preventative, obviously, and I'm not addressing overuse/tired muscles, proper landing on jumps, proper cutting, etc.).


----------



## gkrent

Soccerhelper said:


> I'm My frustration is the professionalization of girls soccer in 6th grade.


My player was a very good in hoops as well and her AAU coach and Club soccer coach both gave her an ultimatum at age 13 which to me was shite.  I do recall in high school a hoops coach said if she switched high schools he would let her play both, but she didn't want to go to another high school so she was forced to choose.  LAME


----------



## Dubs

dk_b said:


> One of the best "talks" I attended was at my 2020 kid's club by a pediatric orthopedist (who, incidentally, is the ortho my kids see) on ACLs and soccer players (girls, in particular).  One thing that he mentioned that has stuck with me (I have posted this elsewhere on this board):  soccer players have overly developed quads and strong but not as developed hammies.  Those large muscles have to be "balanced" so they provide proper stability for the knee.  Soccer players should not do leg lifts and then neglect their hamstrings.  So . . . if nothing else, build up the hamstrings and the risk of ACL tear drops significantly (nothing is 100% preventative, obviously, and I'm not addressing overuse/tired muscles, proper landing on jumps, proper cutting, etc.).


Agree, but even more important than hams are glutes.  I say this as my DD is just now coming back to the field after ACL tear last March.  Glutes set the stability for everything else you mention.  She's been in the weight room like an animal with squats, ham exercises and overall fitness.  Hopefully her new body will at least reduce her risk as she returns.


----------



## Soccerhelper

gkrent said:


> My player was a very good in hoops as well and her AAU coach and Club soccer coach both gave her an ultimatum at age 13 which to me was shite.  I do recall in high school a hoops coach said if she switched high schools he would let her play both, but she didn't want to go to another high school so she was forced to choose.  LAME


Most club coaches who are there to make a buck first and then the kid 2nd  will tell you all you need to pick one.  God forbid you want to play HS Soccer, that's even worse then going for track.  Look, the top top soccer players (GOATS) in my dd age are going the home school route.  Their is a social reason for that too IMHO.


----------



## gkrent

Soccerhelper said:


> God forbid you want to play HS Soccer, that's even worse then going for track.


These days I would agree with you;  my player was one of the last few that enjoyed the glory days of HS soccer when all the ringers were allowed to play ;-)


----------



## Soccerhelper

Playing Sports in HS School is super cool if you didn't know and the only way most don;t know it is cool is because they didn;t play sports in HS so they have no clue. Imagine a stud basketball player who could help his HS win but says to all his buddies, "I'm so sorry, HS Hoops sucks and I'm on YNT team and, well, you guys suck and I'm too good to play with you."  That wouldn;t fly.  Fast frwd to today for girls soccer, "I'm sorry girl friends, I can;t play with all of you because, well, I'm too good and play DA." or "I made the YNT Pool or List or Camp and well, they say you guys suck at soccer and I should stay away and never set foot on our HS Soccer field." All the other athletes at the school play except the very best soccer players skip it all together.  Walking around campus telling everyone how great you are is not going to go well for most but that's just my opinion.  If you're truly going for the Pros and WNT, go the home school route


----------



## dk_b

Dubs said:


> Agree, but even more important than hams are glutes.  I say this as my DD is just now coming back to the field after ACL tear last March.  Glutes set the stability for everything else you mention.  She's been in the weight room like an animal with squats, ham exercises and overall fitness.  Hopefully her new body will at least reduce her risk as she returns.


There's a great Radio Lab episode (from 12/27/19, Man Against Horse) that talks about the evolution of our glutes and how that made us runners (unlike other primates).  Worth listening to - it mentions that stability you talk about and how, w/o our glutes firing, we'd always be falling forward if we tried to run.


----------



## dad4

Our physical therapist was absolutely against specializing before 14.  Also said to include sports that dont make you cut like soccer.  (Lacrosse and futsal do not count as cross training)

Second the hammy and glutes recommendation.  Leg lifts and clamshells every night.  So far, with a sample size of 1, it's been good.


----------



## warrior49

Soccerhelper said:


> Playing Sports in HS School is super cool if you didn't know and the only way most don;t know it is cool is because they didn;t play sports in HS so they have no clue. Imagine a stud basketball player who could help his HS win but says to all his buddies, "I'm so sorry, HS Hoops sucks and I'm on YNT team and, well, you guys suck and I'm too good to play with you."  That wouldn;t fly.  Fast frwd to today for girls soccer, "I'm sorry girl friends, I can;t play with all of you because, well, I'm too good and play DA." or "I made the YNT Pool or List or Camp and well, they say you guys suck at soccer and I should stay away and never set foot on our HS Soccer field." All the other athletes at the school play except the very best soccer players skip it all together.  Walking around campus telling everyone how great you are is not going to go well for most but that's just my opinion.  If you're truly going for the Pros and WNT, go the home school route


Interesting take. My DD played HS soccer (varsity) her freshman year. She got chastised by her coach for missing some initial practices to travel to the Thanksgiving Surf Cup, but she brushed it off.  Then she came back to her club after the season completely out of shape and noticeably behind the rest of her teammates. She chose to forgo HS soccer and focused on club the rest of the way to college. She definitely wasn't walking around campus saying she was great or better than her HS team. But she did have vary different goals than the majority of the HS team, where most of the girls were there for "social" reasons and admittedly had no aspirations to play soccer past HS.


----------



## Soccerhelper

warrior49 said:


> Interesting take. My DD played HS soccer (varsity) her freshman year. She got chastised by her coach for missing some initial practices to travel to the Thanksgiving Surf Cup, but she brushed it off.  Then she came back to her club after the season completely out of shape and noticeably behind the rest of her teammates. She chose to forgo HS soccer and focused on club the rest of the way to college. She definitely wasn't walking around campus saying she was great or better than her HS team. But she did have vary different goals than the majority of the HS team, where most of the girls were there for "social" reasons and admittedly had no aspirations to play soccer past HS.


I've heard stories like that. Some coaches want 100% commitment in November.  Club players usually show up after all club is over like late December.  That's too bad and my dd would have left too probably.  Coach does matter and not all coaches are the same. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dargle

dk_b said:


> I have a similar reaction when I see young soccer teams with a  GK who has the full kit - socks, shorts, jersey - that differs from her/his teammates' kit.  As the parent of a GK who greatly benefitted from her time as a field player, I want to shake the parents and channel my inner Moonstruck-Version-Cher, "Snap out of it!".  Get them on the field!


This may be more suited to the GK forum, but I want to say the same thing to the parents who take their kids out of one team practice day a week to attend club GK training.  If at all possible, attend GK training as a third practice day a week and attend all team practice sessions.  Then ask your team coach to let your kid participate in all the field players drills and small-sided games during practice.  Coaches generally are willing to do that even if they won't play your kid on the field and its very valuable in helping your GK develop touch with both feet etc.  Indeed, it's more valuable than field time in games where you might not touch the ball very often anyway.  It also effectively gives your player some of the benefits of exposure to two different sports, since GKs and field players often have different types of movements and use different muscles.


----------



## soccer661

Dargle said:


> This may be more suited to the GK forum, but I want to say the same thing to the parents who take their kids out of one team practice day a week to attend club GK training.  If at all possible, attend GK training as a third practice day a week and attend all team practice sessions.  Then ask your team coach to let your kid participate in all the field players drills and small-sided games during practice.  Coaches generally are willing to do that even if they won't play your kid on the field and its very valuable in helping your GK develop touch with both feet etc.  Indeed, it's more valuable than field time in games where you might not touch the ball very often anyway.  It also effectively gives your player some of the benefits of exposure to two different sports, since GKs and field players often have different types of movements and use different muscles.


100% agree with this for GK's


----------



## Simisoccerfan

The Outlaw said:


> Agree... I'm learning the weight training and certain exercises are huge but again... with a 4-day practice schedule and probably an average of 1 match per weekend, when do they recover?  Maybe DA rules means everyone gets some rest but when I look at DA rosters, it tells you who is playing, how many minutes and how often.  I'm not seeing many breaks.  Not for girls that are 13 and 14 years old.


The two years my dd played DA was the *least *amount of games she played during her club years.   Rarely did we play two games a week and we had many open weekends.   With the tournament rules there were no two games per day either.   Prior to that playing club and HS was non stop games with a fall club season of two games per weekend, league cup with two games a day, HS season with 2 games per week and tournaments on some weekends with two game per day, then National Cup along with various tournaments and showcases that could be up to 4-5 games per weekend.   By the way HS soccer is 5-6 days per week.   The DA schedule allowed for better recovery and not all of those 4 practices are the same intensity.

The bottom line is No kid over the age of 12 should be playing two games per day.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Dubs said:


> Agree, but even more important than hams are glutes.  I say this as my DD is just now coming back to the field after ACL tear last March.  Glutes set the stability for everything else you mention.  She's been in the weight room like an animal with squats, ham exercises and overall fitness.  Hopefully her new body will at least reduce her risk as she returns.


Though my dd has already made a successful return from acl/meniscus surgery she is still working hard in the weight over winter break.  She was telling me last night how sore here hamstrings are from doing deadlifts.   All girls soccer players should be lifting at least twice per week.  If you can't afford a gym membership and can't get her to a gym, at least buy a used bench with a squat rack for home.


----------



## dk_b

Simisoccerfan said:


> The bottom line is No kid over the age of 12 should be playing two games per day.


Yes!  It’s a cash cow for tournaments unless they all move to Showcases (“but we need a champion!”) or add days (“more missed school!  More $$$ for lodging and food!”).  We need to recalibrate our expectations for outside of league or cup competitions. That’s an area where ECNL and DA has it right for in season showcases (I think all the national championship formats - DA, ECNL, USYS, NPL - do only one game per game and most (all?) add rest days. (I remember a year when Vegas Cup scheduled 3 games in 24 hrs (5p, 9a and 3p or something like that))


----------



## Kopi

Dargle said:


> This may be more suited to the GK forum, but I want to say the same thing to the parents who take their kids out of one team practice day a week to attend club GK training.  If at all possible, attend GK training as a third practice day a week and attend all team practice sessions.  Then ask your team coach to let your kid participate in all the field players drills and small-sided games during practice.  Coaches generally are willing to do that even if they won't play your kid on the field and its very valuable in helping your GK develop touch with both feet etc.  Indeed, it's more valuable than field time in games where you might not touch the ball very often anyway.  It also effectively gives your player some of the benefits of exposure to two different sports, since GKs and field players often have different types of movements and use different muscles.


Nice post! Totally agree. My DD GK had the same club coach from 12-15 yo. GK training days were the same days as her team practices. She would ask if she could run over and train with GK coach he said absolutely not lol! He had her on the field with team running same drills as field players, at the time I thought it kinda sucked but looking back it's the best thing he could have done for her and I've told him that. He would also let her play the field in league games (if we had a nice lead lol) As she grew older her collection and movement with the ball and distribution was what attracted college coaches in the future. She's a Sophomore in college now playing the position she loves. I encourage every GK parent to get their GK on the field it will only benefit them down the line. BTW she trained 2 other days with GK coach,
Side note: Once she was 16 field play was non-existent full time Keeper and happy with it.


----------



## Lambchop

Soccerhelper said:


> View attachment 6122!!


Some sports are year round.  You can play as many sports as you want, you don't need a school uniform or patch to play a sport (especially in southern California)!  Anyone who believes the only sports are those played in high school or for a club team will miss out on a lot of fun after their later "professional" days are over.


----------



## LASTMAN14

RHMF23 said:


> As a former DA/ECNL,  now P5 D1 parent and with a DD who suffered ACL/M tear her Soph year I think they should be weight training/preventive weight training more.  My DD was weight training 10 wks out of surgery as soon as her brace was unlocked (we were ultra conservative) above and beyond PT.  We were busier during 7 months of rehab weekly than during season and she continues to this day.  Find a good football WR trainer, LOL.  She literally ran with the boys, cuts, turns, agility.  We improvised and she loved it, couldn't wait to get there when she could.  We are proud of her All Fresh selection as well.
> 
> Another sport? No...  Dedication and finding ways to mix it up in the one your in.. Yes!


Both my daughters are involved with DA and their club twice a week has weight training and preventive strength training workouts (non weight bearing). I have seen the difference it has made on them. When I look at the number of players in the club who have had knee surgery there is less than a handful over the last three years. This number is small and I can only contribute it to the measures taken.


----------



## Soccerhelper

Lambchop said:


> Some sports are year round.  You can play as many sports as you want, you don't need a school uniform or patch to play a sport (especially in southern California)!  Anyone who believes the only sports are those played in high school or for a club team will miss out on a lot of fun after their later "professional" days are over.


This is just my opinion on HS Sports and how cool it is for most and how fun it is for kids at school.  I never said you can't play sports outside of HS to play year around. HS Sports rule the world IMHO!!!!  It's free too except some fundraising.  I love high school TEAM sports, I think everyone knows that.  If soccer goat walks around with attitude of, "I'm too good for you guys." it might be tough socially on goat but that it is just my take on that


----------



## Soccerhelper

LASTMAN14 said:


> Both my daughters are involved with DA and their club twice a week has weight training and preventive strength training workouts (non weight bearing) twice a week. I have seen the difference it has made on them. When I look at the number of players in the club who have had knee surgery there is less than a handful over the last three years. This number is small and I can only contribute it to the measures taken.


You better hope they change the way college is played.  My dd HS game last night was very physical and the refs called three yellow.  It wasn't out of control either.  These girls get freaking mean & tough and they turn into beasts on the field.  I know how calm and soft the DA is.  I like it actually, but when the real fight comes in college all bets are off and Ganas takes over.  CDM played calm for first 15 minutes but we were controlling the game with desire and school pride.  I watched those top CDM players turn it up a notch and we had to survive attack after attack.  It was awesome to watch!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper

My dd had to take on CDMs stud U of A commit who is one of the most physical players I have seen play so far.  Blues Bakers player too. Not out of control.  Just pure toughness and heart!!! My dd is very tough too and she had to make some early decisions.  Do I go into these insane plays where one can easily get hurt or do I play safe and look for my spots?  To my dd credit, she stayed out of those big jump balls and tried to contain and shield her.  Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.  IQ in this sport can go along way and my kid is very smart when it comes to street ball.  One needs to know their limitations and 100% stay out of the ACL, broken nose, cut lip type of plays


----------



## Kicker4Life

Soccerhelper said:


> I know how calm and soft the DA is.


Ha...more proof you do t know sh*t!!!!


----------



## Zvezdas

Soccerhelper said:


> I know how calm and soft the DA is.


LMAO, whatta BS!


----------



## NTX07

Dubs said:


> Agree, but even more important than hams are glutes.  I say this as my DD is just now coming back to the field after ACL tear last March.  Glutes set the stability for everything else you mention.  She's been in the weight room like an animal with squats, ham exercises and overall fitness.  Hopefully her new body will at least reduce her risk as she returns.


At what age should weight training begin?


----------



## Dubs

NTX07 said:


> At what age should weight training begin?


I don't know what the science says, but if you have an athelete bound for college athletics (in this case women's soccer), I would say 16 or 17.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Dubs said:


> I don't know what the science says, but if you have an athelete bound for college athletics (in this case women's soccer), I would say 16 or 17.


I was talking to a physician the other day and asked him about ACL tear prevention.  After asking about key exercises to strengthen areas that compensate for the quad development, he said to consider avoiding deadlifts, which are supposedly key for such injury prevention, because most girls don't execute the movement correctly because they aren't taught correctly.  I found that interesting and wondered what the rest of you have learned or experienced.


----------



## Dubs

The Outlaw said:


> I was talking to a physician the other day and asked him about ACL tear prevention.  After asking about key exercises to strengthen areas that compensate for the quad development, he said to consider avoiding deadlifts, which are supposedly key for such injury prevention, because most girls don't execute the movement correctly because they aren't taught correctly.  I found that interesting and wondered what the rest of you have learned or experienced.


My DD has done her fair share of deadlifts, but under strict supervision of a trainer that knows the exact movement and positioning required to get the desired outcome.  Form and positioning are critical and absent that, like your Doc says, it's probably going to hurt rather than help.  Same goes with squats, leg press, etc... Also, learning how to jump/land properly, as well as turn and change direction while running/sprinting.  Mechanics at nauseam is what's required.


----------

